# South America Moss? Cameroon Moss?



## Tanan

Hey guys. I got a few new mosses from a guy in EU. He is selling them super cheap. I ordered South American moss, Cameroon moss and Giant willow moss. I am attaching pics to make sure he has gotten the right id as he sometimes mixes stuff up too.


----------



## miremonster

#2 is Plagiochila sp. "Cameroon", compare the "Cameroon" pic in StrungOut's mosses from Poland thread.

#4 is Giant willow moss = Fontinalis antipyretica var. gigantea. Not in good condition, perhaps because it was travelling for a relatively long time. Nice big moss, I found that few times in shaded stagnant waters here in Germany, but it's a little picky as aquarium moss. If possible, temperatures not beyond 25 °C; good CO2 and nutrient supply.

So #1 & 3 is South America Moss, I guess it's the same stuff that's also called Amblystegiaceae sp. "Manaus" or "Queen moss" in the hobby, I know that from photos only.


----------



## Tanan

Thank you Heiko. I dont think Giant willow will like my tank temp of 30C. 
Whats the growing habbit of Amblystegiaceae sp Manaus? Does it grow like java moss? Requirements? I have quite a lot of kinda mosses and all seems to be doing fairly well at 30C somehow.


----------



## miremonster

As I wrote, I know the "Manaus" only from pics, didn't keep it yet. Vasteq wrote here that there are no problems in cultivation except it may take a long time to adapt to new conditions.
Judging from the pics of the Queen moss in the web, it seems to have a slightly arching or hanging habit.


----------



## Tanan

Thanks Heiko. 
Can you guide me to some site from where I can learn to tell difference between erect, spiky, flame, weeping, java moss, and pheonix (not fisseden fontanus)? I have all of these mosses but they have been kinda mingled up and I can tell which is which anymore.


----------



## miremonster

Not really easy... but that are quite distinct mosses, fortunately.
IMO reliable websites and articles about aquarium mosses: 
http://www.killies.com/Truthaboutmosses.htm
http://sea.nus.edu.sg/aquatic-mosses.pdf
www.aquamoss.net/
and the moss entries in the APC plant finder.

Apart from Fissidens, Taxiphyllum sp. "Flame" is IMO the most distinctive of the mentioned mosses, stem and branches growing upright and being spirally twisted, therefore the (with some imagination) flame-like appearance.

I know "Phoenix moss" as common name for Fissidens fontanus. So I wonder what species your "Phoenix" belongs to. There are at least 2 forms of F. fontanus, a bigger and a smaller one.
Anyway, if you have any species of Fissidens, it would be clearly distinguishable from the whole Taxiphyllum and Vesicularia stuff, due to its feather-like habit. F. fontanus is much more flaccid and softer than most other Fissidens species. It's very brittle when dried.

Taxiphyllum sp. "Spiky" is likely identical to "Peacock", the photos on aquamoss.net show at least very similar mosses.


----------



## Girish

@miremonster, I recently had this Phoenix moss, and you having a strong info, need a help from you. after getting it in next 2 - 3 days it had started turning brown at the edges. can you help me with this...


----------



## Tanan

If the pheonix moss is fisseden fontanus. Then all you need to do for it to start growing is to just cut it up in very small pieces. The cut part will sprout new leaves soon. I had it sitting in my tank for months and accidantly crushed a piece which resulted instant growing from that part.


----------



## countryboy12484

Girish said:


> @miremonster, I recently had this Phoenix moss, and you having a strong info, need a help from you. after getting it in next 2 - 3 days it had started turning brown at the edges. can you help me with this...


Thats common... Dont throw it out, fissidens do not travel well and takes a while to adjust.. Just hang in there, be patient and it will grow


----------



## miremonster

Girish said:


> @miremonster, I recently had this Phoenix moss, and you having a strong info, need a help from you. after getting it in next 2 - 3 days it had started turning brown at the edges. can you help me with this...


 I don't have special skills in cultivation of the mosses, it's rather taxonomy, identification and the like. 
Is your Phoenix moss Fissidens fontanus? (a pic may be helpful) If so, that's an easy species. If other aquarium plants grow quite well in your tank, also the F. fontanus will grow. Otherwise I join with the others.


----------

